

Go generate: Proposal for Go 1.4 - xkarga00
https://docs.google.com/a/golang.org/document/d/1V03LUfjSADDooDMhe-_K59EgpTEm3V8uvQRuNMAEnjg/edit?pli=1

======
frakturfreund
»the author commits the generated files to the source repository, so that they
are available to clients that use go get:«

I understand that they want to keep $ go get fast, but i think that it is a
bad practice to commit generate files into a repository. Instead, $ go get
should call go generate.

